# Marllard



## BobberDown? (Apr 4, 2016)

What do you think?


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

BobberDown? said:


> What do you think?
> View attachment 478503


Not sure the context. If that's a decoy you just carved, go back to the drawing board....


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

You would have a natural tendency to follow those eyes for aligning your shot. Could be a hybrid in case you do not like Donald ( not Trump)!


----------



## ON ICE (Sep 17, 2006)

Is that a carry-lite or flambeau?

Sent from my LM-X410PM using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BTR (Sep 30, 2019)

Looks good to me.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Wasn't sure what a Marllard was.


----------



## BobberDown? (Apr 4, 2016)

Spelled it wrong, typed too fast. I think it will be an awesome looking decoy. You know, give it some character


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

why you playin' games, westsidefury?

that is your original name isn't it


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

What the hell is happening in here


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

ajkulish said:


> What the hell is happening in here


Pretty sure its some punk kid that used to post in the trout forums and he got banned for basically being annoying.


----------



## BobberDown? (Apr 4, 2016)

What is wrong with having a satirical decoy?


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

BobberDown? said:


> What is wrong with having a satirical decoy?


Nothing we just don’t get your motive is all.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> View attachment 478737


Lol! man this is perfect and all but I’m trying to figure out your barrel still... and it’s clearly Todd farm..


----------



## BobberDown? (Apr 4, 2016)

Nothing, I just found it hilarious! It would make quite the decoy to have along a normal spread. If it was a black duck it would actually not be too bad!


----------



## BobberDown? (Apr 4, 2016)

What is the weirdest thing you've seen duck hunting?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Taped white from a field hunt at Muskegon where the barrel as poking out of the layout blind.

You gotta also love the $70 Browning sling that the screw fell out from causing the gun to flip over into the marsh - that was fixed with a chair lift pass wire from my parka about ten years ago and never changed.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

BobberDown? said:


> What is the weirdest thing you've seen duck hunting?


Earlier this year, about 15 minutes into a hunt at Harsen's, I saw a hovering bright green orb moving slowly across the sky and then proceed to accelerate at an unearthly speed and disappear into the sky. My buddy was looking to our 6 so I'll forever be crazy. lol


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

First year hunting, broad day light bright blue sky about 4pm in the afternoon I saw a fireball go from one side of the horizon, hit its zenith and break into several pieces which then flamed out. I've seen this before twice in the dark over Lake Michigan, but whatever it was had to be massive to light up enough to been seen in the daylight. Nothing on the news that night.

Watched my daughter get in a fight with a bald eagle over a mallard.

Watched a bald eagle pick up a crippled merganser, carry it to a tree, take one bite, drop it in the woods and fly away.

Buddy had a girl kayak to shore, climb into the brush, and pop a squat 5' from him.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Weirdest thing, besides this thread, I ever saw while duck hunting:
When we were young, in our 20s and in the prime of life, we were hunting the bay on Harsens when a pontoon boat came by, loaded with young women. We waved, they lined up along the rail, and popped their tops at us. I wanted to quit hunting and go with them! And, yes, they were all hot!


----------



## waterwolf90 (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah those cats can be nasty critters.

Another weird one...

Driving home from a night of catfishing and something in the backseat licks the back of my neck. I straight up freaked, turn around and I'm nose to snout with a dog.
Apparently he jumped in while I was loading the boat. Turned around, brought him back.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

No, that is offspring round three. She loves to fish but hasn't talked much about hunting yet.

Oldest sister was out in the field at five, but this one has a much kinder, softer spirit and I don't see her coursing through a spread of decoys head shooting crippled geese with my Beretta.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Craziest thing I ever saw duck hunting..me and my buddy out at during the split about 10 years ago, give or take..we hunt near an airport and hear and plane flying overhead about 4:30-5am, engine sputtering and making all sorts of noise and then silence...until it hit the water right in another friend's spread...I swear to God lol..then sirens from every imaginable direction.
Our buddy rescued the pilot with his boat.


----------



## JSchipper (Dec 8, 2013)

Hunting on a public lake a couple years ago tucked back in the marsh earlier on in the season. Pontoon keeps circling around us, finally they kill the engine about 200 yards away thinking they're gonna say something us and the girl proceeds to drop trow and hang her legs of the edge of the boat. We've been waiving the whole time laughing our asses of and she finally saw us and jumped back into the boat. The guy was laughing and waived and they took off.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

waxico said:


> Mid morning, a German Shorthair happens by, jumps in our boat!


That's cool, but not topless chick cool.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

FISHMANMARK said:


> That's cool, but not topless chick cool.


Agreed. And there were 5 or 6 of them.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

My hunts have been pretty boring in comparison. Lol. Had a rowboat with a couple fishing drop anchor right in our goose decoys and proceed to talk about how they couldn't believe the geese were just sitting there. We announced our presence and mentioned we were goose hunting. They said something like "Oh cool! This is a really good pike spot," and continued to fish. ‍♀

Had a cat come up and climb all over me purring while I was turkey hunting once. I wanted to take it home but the dogs would probably have torn it a part.

Also, I have this weird fear of finding a body while hunting. Too much CSI I guess. Two years ago while turkey hunting I saw a vehicle parked days where I wanted to hunt. Two days in a row. It's state land, I just figured they beat me to the spot so I hunted down the road. My father-in-law was in the area the next day and there were cops everywhere. Turns out it was a doctor from GR who had committed suicide. Yikes.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

My daughter and I parked at a place in the ASGA for the youth hunt a couple years ago. Guy from Kalamazoo area had buried his wife in the lot and left police a note where they could find her before he offed himself. Not sure we drove over her or not.

Found a rib cage in the Kalamazoo River that I thought was a deer. Told a cop at church, two hours later I was on their boat with a diver going back to that spot. Lady parked under the M-89 bridge that summer, left a note, and was never seen again. It was a deer. They told me to keep looking on later trips. No thanks.

Kalamazoo River also watched the cops pull a car out from a launch. Guy was spinning donuts in the lot in his soon to be ex wife's car and told his buddy, who wisely decided to bail out, to watch this and drove into the river never to come back out. They actually pulled out a late 70's car first and were putting their gear away when they figured out it wasn't the 90's Intrepid they were looking for, so they went back and found that car with the guy still in it. Wonder if there's any more cars there. Or bodies...


----------



## waterwolf90 (Jan 7, 2013)

There used to be an old car stuck in a logjam at the bottom of a big bluff on the Kzoo. 
My buddy once got snagged up and got back a treble full of long brown hair that looked human. He called and met the cops at the launch. 
Never heard anymore about it.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

I was fishing the Middle Channel one fine summer day and saw something big and black floating down the channel. I kept seeing boats go to look at it and leave. We picked up to go home, and I told my friend we should pull whatever it was out of the channel as a navigation hazard. When we got to it, it was a black plastic bag about the size of a tractor tire. The grade of plastic used for body bags (gulp) As I looked closer I could see rope coming off of the bag leading down. I snagged the rope, and at the end of it was a 30# Danforth anchor! What the HELL is in that bag? Never found out, we dragged it out of the channel into shallow water, cut the line and anchor off, called the Marine Sheriff to tell him where to find it. He posited it was either an animal, or drugs. He told me it's not an uncommon find.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

ajkulish said:


> Earlier this year, about 15 minutes into a hunt at Harsen's, I saw a hovering bright green orb moving slowly across the sky and then proceed to accelerate at an unearthly speed and disappear into the sky. My buddy was looking to our 6 so I'll forever be crazy. lol


My buddy and I saw something very similar on the morning of November 16. It was the first day the lake we were hunting froze over and we were breaking skim ice in our kayaks. I was just about to light a cig when a bright green streak zipped over the lake from East to west and was gone in a split second. I set my lighter down, turned to my buddy and he asks “what the hell was that? Shooting star?” But this thing definitely wasn’t a shooting star.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

waxico said:


> I was fishing the Middle Channel one fine summer day and saw something big and black floating down the channel. I kept seeing boats go to look at it and leave. We picked up to go home, and I told my friend we should pull whatever it was out of the channel as a navigation hazard. When we got to it, it was a black plastic bag about the size of a tractor tire. The grade of plastic used for body bags (gulp) As I looked closer I could see rope coming off of the bag leading down. I snagged the rope, and at the end of it was a 30# Danforth anchor! What the HELL is in that bag? Never found out, we dragged it out of the channel into shallow water, cut the line and anchor off, called the Marine Sheriff to tell him where to find it. He posited it was either an animal, or drugs. He told me it's not an uncommon find.



Really... not an uncommon find?! Wild


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

why is it hilarious?


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

AaronJohn said:


> Really... not an uncommon find?! Wild


He told me they sink the dope in a prearranged spot, boat comes later to get it. I tend to think whatever it was organic, decomposition(!) causing enough gas to lift 30lbs off the bottom....


----------

